# Problem loading mobile app



## Cindercat (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a problem with the Android app right now? I've been trying to log in off and on for 3 days but only get "Contacting remote site" and a nonending wait. I can log into the full site through google, but it isn't the easiest to navigate on this little screen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2012)

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Is there a problem with the Android app right now? I've been trying to log in off and on for 3 days but only get "Contacting remote site" and a nonending wait. I can log into the full site through google, but it isn't the easiest to navigate on this little screen.



When I have problems with the iPad/iPhone DC app, I remove it and reinstall it.  That usually does the trick.  I wonder if that would work for your Android.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Cindercat, Dawgluver,

That was the problem I seemed to be having in addition, to the logging in process, which seemed to have erased my name and password, or has been removed --- Now it seems okay.

I am baffled by all this technology and I have learnt quite a bit, however, it is mind daunting sometimes.

Kind regards Ladies. 
Margi.


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess it needed to be threatened with an uninstall because it works now without it, but I'll remember that if it happens again. Thanks!!


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

No intent to hijack this thread but while we're on the subject???

I use DROID razor and the problem I have is that a private message is indicated but the inbox is empty.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmm.  Can you log into the regular site (not app), click on user CP, and see if you have a message that way?


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

For some reason I was just able to open the pm using my mobile app.

The problem solved itself.

Thanks


----------

